

Kirkland North (YC winter 08) wins $225K to turn your neighborhood into ‘Risk’ - ciscoriordan
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/19/kirkland-north-wins-225k-to-turn-your-neighborhood-into-risk/

======
ciscoriordan
Congrats guys!

